# Anonimo Wikipedia (Wiki)



## BrianT (Jan 3, 2009)

Completely overstepping my boundries as I'm so new to the family, but I could not stand the fact there is no Anonimo Wiki (at least not one I could find in English).

So I started one.

Be warned I just started it, it's very rough, and I'm a newbie Wiki author. But I'll work on it as time permits.

And I'm open to suggestions, but obviously I won't be able to please all of the people all of the time. However I'm sure we can reach compromise on most subjects.

I do need some help though, such as getting a good hi rez .jpg of the Anonimo logo. I boosted one from their official site, but it's a low rez. Maybe someone knows someone who can get one. If not, I'll have one created in Photoshop.

Also need to decide what images to place up there. I would not want to put all the models as hopefully people reading the wiki would get interested and look at other sites such as the official ones or even find themselves here.

I'm really excited by this little project, but please everyone consider it a group effort and contribute as you wish.

Brian


----------



## Mark Borella (Feb 27, 2006)

Really nice project

I have the logo from one of the early cd's

file format is .ico so I can not post here. Pls mail me at [email protected]

You should mention the polluce story too

have attached article with good basic info


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks this is a wonderful project. I look forward to seeing it developed!:-!

Link to page:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonimo


----------



## BrianT (Jan 3, 2009)

Mark, just shot you my email address. Send it when you can. thx


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

You're not "overstepping" Brian, gr8 initiative!


----------



## BrianT (Jan 3, 2009)

thx, sjaakb. the wiki has been flagged as written as an advertisement, so i'll be tweaking this weekend. i didn't think i was being that biased.

also need to post shots of my new GMT Pro i just picked up yesterday. my arm is tired from wearing it around. need to build up the muscles.


----------



## kav2 (Feb 22, 2006)

good info, thanks


----------



## BrianT (Jan 3, 2009)

Mark, the file you emailed me is a small .ico file. It's too small to use for the wiki page. You know, I don't think Anonimo has a large size graphic of their logo. I'm going to create one in Photoshop. I'll pass it around here when I'm done. Might make a cool desktop wallpaper now that I think of it.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

BrianT said:


> Mark, the file you emailed me is a small .ico file. It's too small to use for the wiki page. You know, I don't think Anonimo has a large size graphic of their logo. I'm going to create one in Photoshop. I'll pass it around here when I'm done. Might make a cool desktop wallpaper now that I think of it.


Brian yes please. I would love to have the logo and set it as wall paper or screen saver!!!|>


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice work, gentlemen.:-!


----------



## dodger (May 26, 2007)

What happened to this, I can't seem to find it anymore?


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

dodger said:


> What happened to this, I can't seem to find it anymore?


Me either, it says the page was deleted. So much for free speech. <|


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

They claimed it was simply an advertisement. Not actual information or news. What were they expecting?? SO we state the facts of the brand and its not good enough????:think:


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

I guess these are ok though :rodekaart

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panerai

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolex

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omega_SA
o|


----------



## BR549 (Mar 30, 2009)

LET'S BURN HIM AT DAWN!!!

19:52, 7 April 2009 Someguy1221 (talk | contribs) deleted "Anonimo" ‎ (A7: Article about a company, corporation, organization, or group, which does not indicate the importance or significance of the subject)


----------



## dodger (May 26, 2007)

That's absolutely ridiculous!!


----------



## BR549 (Mar 30, 2009)

I sent him a msg and got nothing back in return


----------



## crusz (Nov 22, 2007)

This was his rather bizarre reply..

There was no evidence of notability in the article. A company doesn't get an article simply because it exists, by Wikipedia standards. It needs to have received coverage from multiple reliable sources. Someguy1221 (talk) 06:54, 12 August 2009 (UTC)

The Panerai Wiki entry has an endorsement by Sly. I guess thats what we're missing :roll:


----------



## BR549 (Mar 30, 2009)

That guy is a dick, I've tried writing him as well. The company has quite a bit of History and should be in Wiki, I'm really shocked that he came back and STILL says no. Freaking wiki nerds.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe we should include the picture of Tom Cruise wearing the San Marco ;-):-!


----------



## BR549 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well here they are on a BOAT...




Here's Ask Men talking about them
http://www.askmen.com/fashion/watch/anonimo-cronoscopio-mark-ii.html

?
http://www.baselshow.com/


----------

